

Job tenure by country - axiom
http://www.economist.com/daily/chartgallery/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9934771

======
fauigerzigerk
Does that include public sector workers? If so, countries with a large public
sector will show long average tenures even if the rest of the economy is based
on hire and fire principles.

------
eduardoflores
Americans, do you consider this a strength or a weakness of your economy?

~~~
ivankirigin
A huge strength. A ability to leave a job easily, or to be fired easily, is
also the ability to get a job easily.

Closed systems don't allow for mobility. Guaranteed employment, from a
company's perspective, adds huge barriers to hiring.

In high tech, this is doubly true.

